# Appleton/Fox Valley Wisconsin



## adrebs57 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm looking to add more residential and commercial customers

If you have some you may want to get rid of or just want to cherry pick what you have or have some that are out of your way please let me know.

Allan
Bulldog Lawn Services
[email protected]


----------



## amberslawncare (Sep 13, 2008)

adrebs57;602088 said:


> I'm looking to add more residential and commercial customers
> 
> If you have some you may want to get rid of or just want to cherry pick what you have or have some that are out of your way please let me know.
> 
> ...


I have one between Osh and Nee on Hwy 76 big drive all gravel.. You would be my snow only and sign a no compete form since they pay $165 per mow, i wont give that up. I am guessing snow will take about 1 and a half hours.. Crazy big drive.... Let me know if interested in something that big....


----------

